# Something I REALLY hate



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Totally feeling you there!
Can't go around asking for "free vet!" visits either : /
Horses aren't cheap..


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Horses in derelict condition is heartbreaking and in a way it is assuring that someone is willing to devote the time, even without the finances to help these souls. The harsh reality is sometimes these horses need to be there, there is nothing modern veterinary medicine can do for them and we can't turn the clock back on the old skinny horses.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I always want to take all cats with me when I go to local PetSmart and see them sitting there waiting to be adopted. But I can't. I think the responsible owner (whether he has dogs, cats, or horse) should know the limits on number of animals he can afford. Bringing in animals just because "you feel sorry" without having enough resources to care for them is NOT a rescue and down straight irresponsible.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I recently saw this on craigslist. Asking for things like buckets, blankets, halters... fine if someone can give to a good cause.. great.

But it went on to ask for feed, hay or donations for vet/farrier- if you cannot afford feed/hay- do not rescue a horse. You are putting them back into the same situation your trying to save them from. Ugh, some people.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I do not feel that getting a horse from a feed lot or sales barn is rescuing. At those facilities, they ARE on their way some where. Just because folks don't agree with the end result doesn't mean they need to be 'rescued'. The correct term there is 'saved'.

A true rescue is removing them from harms way - abuse or starvation.

My opinion of course.


----------

